
Steve Blank: What Can a Startup Do in Five Days? Watch This - rmason
https://steveblank.com/2020/07/14/26134/
======
cjbenedikt
Highly overrated "advisor". None of the FAANGs would have ever made it using
his approach (lean startup). And on this list: not a single hardware startup!

